# Generacion de archivos gerber



## stan1975 (Jul 28, 2010)

hola amigos, reciban un cordial saludo, mis circuitos impresos los hago en pcb wizard como el que les muestro, mi pregunta es como lo puedo generar los archivos gerber para mandar a hacer el pcb ya en forma automatiza y en forma masiva diagamos de unas 100 piezas, me dicen que solo el protel puede exportar esos archivos, yo apenas estoy aprendiendo a usar el protel, lo que sigificaria que tendria que hacer el  circuito en protel, pero protel no tiene los componentes que yo ya cree en pcb wizard. se pueden generar los archivos gerber a partir de pcb wizard?
saludos y culquier sugerencia gracias.


----------



## santiago (Jul 28, 2010)

yo deje un cursillo por ahi del pcb wizard, en donde esta como hacerlo 
igual la secuencia seria tools/CAD CAM/ export gerber 
te genera 4 archivos, las pistas del pcb, los nombres de los componentes, los componentes y los agujeros.


----------

